# Rod arsenal



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Not sure if this has been done before, but thought it would be good to get all to post their weapons of choice..........
# Okuma celilo 662 6ft with Okuma aveon 2000 (2 & 6 Lb braid)
# Shimano 7ft catana snapper rod with Sienna 4000 (15Lb braid)
#Pflueger medalist 4-8LB 7ft with Pflueger supreame 3500 (10lb braid)
#Shakespeare custom stick 5'6ft with abu ambassidore 5000 overhead (12lb mono)
#Shimano catana 10ft with shimano aernos 8000xt (20lb braid)

Let us know your colection?


----------



## feelfree09 (May 5, 2009)

ive got plenty of cheap rubbish, but the only good stuff i have is-
pflueger supreme 2-4kg and sol 2000
nitro power bream finesse 1-3kg and luvius 1000. 
hope to add more soon :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

G Loomis Gl3 sjr 8400 matched to a diawa luvias 2500. so nice


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

very nice sliderman, always wanted a G.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Currently working through my gear getting rid of the crap, almost done.

Spin gear
-G Loomis GL3 sjr8400S 4-10lb with a Daiwa Steez 2500
- Team Daiwa Battler 4-8lb with a TD Luvias 1003
- Team Daiwa HeartlandZ finesse special 4-8lb with a TD Caldia Kix 2004
- Team Daiwa Tierra 8-17lb with a TD Tierra 2500
- Wilson live fibre 6-12lb with a TD Sol 2500
- Wilson Sovereign 6-14lb with a TD Freams Kix 3000

Baitcasters
- G Loomis GL2 4-8lb with a TD Sol
- Team Daiwa HeartlandZ 6-12lb, havent decided which reel for it yet.
Lighter combo still to come.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I mix and match my rods a bit, depending on where and what I am fishing for:

*Rods*
GLoomis 6'3" bronzeback 8-12lb
Okuma Celilo 2-4kg
Berkely dropshot 1-3kg
Daiwa heartland 4-10lb
Daiwa tierra 8-14lb
Starlo Stix jigspin 15kg

*Reels*
2x Daiwa 2000 excellors (3lb through to 8lb on the 4 spools)
Daiwa 2500 sol (10lb & 20lb)
Daiwa 4000 tierra (15lb & 25lb)


----------



## breamski (May 3, 2009)

so far
Rods
Daiwa procaster V 2-4kg Spin
Daiwa procaster A 3-6kg Baitcast
Daiwa procaster A 5-8kg Baitcast
Shimano Raider Snapper 5-8kg Spin

Reels
Shimano Elf 1000 - 4lb braid
Shimano Cardiff 300 - 10lb braid
Shimano Corvalus 400 - 15lb mono
Shimano Sedona 4000RA - 12lb mono

I have heaps of lower class outfits but hope to increase numbers of quality outfits  8)


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Stuff that makes it on the yak in various combinations
Reels
Daiwa SOL 2000 and 2500
Daiwa Caldia Kix 4000
Shimano TLD20 that I bought 2nd hand but unused for $50. Previous owner lost a small something out of the lever drag before it got to the water so I just need to get it serviced and working again.
Small Okuma stardrag currently used for trolling
Tica Camry 2500 (currently waiting for regrease and reassembly)

Rods
Old Shakesspear Graphite blank I custom built about 1987 (still a great rod though)
Various Pacific Composite custom rods built by me and others
Black Diamond Flats Ranger 1-3kg
Black Diamond hardbody rod 2-5kg. Cannot remember the model.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Favourite combos for yak fishing

*Soft plastics *
Diawa sol Rod 8 to 14 lb with diawa sol 2500 size reel 10lb fins braid
Diawa sol rod 12 to 20 lb with diawa sol 300o size reel 20 lb fins braid

*Live baiting*
Diawa monster mesh rod 30 to 60lb with shimano spheros 1400 size reel with 50lb braid
Okuma Baidarka kayak rod with a shimano charter special 1000 size reel with 30 lb braid

*Jigging*
Shimano deep jig 200 rod with a shimano trinidad size 16 with 50 lb braid

*Bait catching squiding*
Pfluegar medalist rod with a penn affinity 2500 size reel with 10 lb braid

Cheers Micka


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

I use these 3 outfits for basicly everything i do.

Spin:
Shimano nexave 662 and Shimano Symetre 2500-6lb braid
Berkely dropshot 6-10kg and Penn Accord 3000-15lb braid

Baitcaster:
Daiwa Tierra 12-25lb and abu garcia revo s-20lb braid


----------



## fedaykin (Apr 28, 2009)

finally got my own gear now, i was borrowing the old mans 6 foot old school rod.

bought my own shimano 8 ft bream rod today with shimano sienna reel.

first of many rods i reckon. lol.


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

I'm very fortunate to have some great rods. I have 3 Miller rods including 1 with recoil guides and camo grip, 1 Loomis dsr, 1 Samurai 203 and a T-curve 2 piece.

It's hard to compare them as they all have different actions i.e It's unfair to compare the Miller bream buster classic against the ultralight Samurai 203, whilst the T-Curve is a two piece etc.

I'll tell you one thing though i love the look of the Samurai rod, love the sound of the miller rod with recoil guides, love the price of the T-Curve, however the Loomis rod is the best rod IMO. To me it is my least cool rod, has a longer butt section which gets in the way whilst in my kayak but is also the best rod i own. Too be honest it took me years to use my Loomis ( present) as for some reason i just wasn't drawn to it. It took one session to realise how stupid i was. Trying to look for a Loomis with the same action but slghtly smaller butt section for the Kayak.

As for reels. I have three daiwa sol 2000's, 1 Luvias 2000 and 2 stardic 1000's


----------



## Sam101 (Apr 28, 2009)

The 2 combos that mostly come out with me are  
# Shimano Sustain 2500+Pflueger trion 7ft 2-4kg(just broke it  )
# Shimano spheros 8000+Shimano backbone 7ft 8-10kg


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

on the kayak I take;
pfluger echelon 5'6" baitcaster with 8lb braid
Ghost 7' with 4lb braid on a 2500 surecatch reel
pfluger 8'6" 6wt fly rod scientific angler reel and intermediate line

and if going offshore, a 5'6" jarvis walker rod with a shakespeare catera 6000 reel loaded with 20lb braid

All at the lower price range, but won't be devasted if something gets lost or broken. 
I have some better quality gear for land based and on the boat.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Daiwa Morethan Branzino matched to a Nitro Viper - chick chick chick i chickaghhhhhhh !!!

Killa outfit - weapon of choice - not afraid to approach anything with this !!!

Daiwa Certate 3500 matched to a Nitro Magnum Butt Distance cast - almost as good as the above.

Daiwa Sol 2000 matched to Loomis GL2 - when looking for a bit of sport with the Kings.....

Saltiga Z4000 (import only) small enough for the yak - big enough for anything !!! Matched to a Nitro Godzilla or Monster Mesh Jig stick or Monster Mesh popping rod

Baitcaster - Daiwa Millionaire matched to a Daiwa Interline rod ( great rods - no guides - no snags with the braid )....


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

That's one KILLA collection Wopfish, sounds like the stuff dreams are made of.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Iwanayak - yes I'm a luck bugger - but to be fair I bought most of them about 18 months ago when the dollar was roughly the same as the US dollar and pretty much got most of the reels at half price what they are now. The rods too Ive picked up at a good price. My reels get a good soaking and to be fair Ive never stripped them down - just steamed them in the shower and then flooded with innox and dried out.... and I tell you they are all still pretty much in excellent shape......... I might get the drags serviced soon... but all in all happy with the lot........ I'm not really keen on purchasing much else anymore now as my needs are met - well until some other sexy bling comes out ;-)


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

iwanayak said:


> That's one KILLA collection Wopfish, sounds like the stuff dreams are made of.


There is definately some top notch arsnel there woppie.

Cheers Micka


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Not as awesome as some, but quality gear that shouldn't let me down.

Shimano Tyrnos 30 - TCurve Tyrnos Heavy
2 x Shimano TLD 20 - Beastmaster 10kg
Shimano Tekota 600 - Penn Mariner plus 10-12kg
Abu Garcia Ambassadeur 5600C4 - Abu Garcia Sonar Tip 4-6kg
Shimano Tekota 600 - Rodworks Snyder 10ft custom surf rod
Shimano Stradic FI 5000 - Raider II Mexican Fire Snapper 701
Daiwa Sol 3000 - Sol 701MFS
Shimano Stradic FI 2500 - Raider Finesse Bream
Shimano Twin-Power 2500 - Raider Rack Raider
Shimano Spheros 14000 - TCurve Bluewater KingMack
2 x Shimano Slade 1500 - Catana 702 Soft Plastic Spin


----------



## Macca08 (Feb 14, 2009)

Shimano Starlo Stix Shorespin & Shimano Saros 4000 (Spinning Metals off the rocks)
Silstar Crystal Power Tip 10ft Rock Rod/Wilsons Live Fibre 12ft & Shimano Baitrunner 6500 (Livebaiting off the rocks/Beach fishing)
Hawk Spectra 2-4kg Graphite rod & Shimano Stradic (Estuary Lure Rod)

And recently lost my Silstar Crystal Blue Power tip and my 4500 baitrunner to the bottom of the sea, Have a Shimano Seido 4000 for baitfishing but nothing to team it up with atm.
Looking to add a Combo for blackfish, snapper/jewfish plastics outfit and a little rod & reel for catching livies and squidding.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok then, here's my quiver...

Lakes/Estuary
2 x Ian Miller Custom Bream Buster XF's, with Stella 1000
1 x Ian Miller Custom Brawler with TD Advantage 2000
Okuma X-Factor 1-3kg with Avenger AV15a

Snapper SP's
Berkley Diablo 6-10kg with Sol 2500 (new reel last week - lurvely - replaces Pflueger President)
Tica Extreme 7' 8-15lb with TD Advantage 2000
Berkley Attack 3-5kg with Exceller Plus 1500 (also/mainly used for bass)

Trolling (yak)
Shimano Backbone Elite 10kg with Shimano TR200G
Ugly Stick 10kg with Penn 320LD

Beach gear (jew/ sharks/ tailor)
2 x 12ft Tica Clear Tip with Okuma Avenger ABF80's

Stink boat gear...
Penn SpinFisher Big Game with Penn 9500SS (kings)
Shimano Snapper 701 with Penn 320LD (bait fishing)
Hawk Striker 10-15kg with Penn 245LD (kings/ yft)
Tica Team Stroker Fully rollered 15kg with Penn 245LD (marlin/tuna/shark)
Shimano T-Curve 24kg Fully rollered with Shimano Tiagra 50WLRS (marlin/tuna/shark)
Penn 37kg PowerStick with Penn 80W (marlin/tuna)
2 x TM Game 24kg Standup with Penn 50SW's (kings/marlin/tuna/shark)

Fly
Tica Tournament TC3 (6-7weight) with Daiwa Dragonfly

Plus about a dozen other old rods and knackered reels that got the ball rolling...a few other beach rods, a stack of 6/7ft sticks, and a couple of other boat rods that I never bought but somehow have ended up in my shed.
All in all though, I'm perdy sure I've got something to tackle just about anything that swims!
Still, don't tell the SWMBOAAT......there's always time for a new rod and reel.
Cheers,
Smeg

ps (I've also got a freshwater arsenal stored at my mates place back in England with all my carp gear - 3 x Daiwa/ Kevin Nash 12ft, 2 and 1/4lb tc, with Shimano Areo Baitrunners 3500 on a stainless Solar Rod Pod (the very first original version) with Fox alarms, and the original Fox Swingers - plus my Fox Bivvie, JRC bedchair and a HEAP of other crap many will scoff, but a few of the ex-pats will appreciate what that means ;-) )


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok then, here's my quiver...

Lakes/Estuary
2 x Ian Miller Custom Bream Buster XF's, with Stella 1000
1 x Ian Miller Custom Brawler with TD Advantage 2000
Okuma X-Factor 1-3kg with Avenger AV15a

Snapper SP's
Berkley Diablo 6-10kg with Sol 2500 (new reel last week - lurvely - replaces Pflueger President)
Tica Extreme 7' 8-15lb with TD Advantage 2000
Berkley Attack 3-5kg with Exceller Plus 1500 (also/mainly used for bass)

Trolling (yak)
Shimano Backbone Elite 10kg with Shimano TR200G
Ugly Stick 10kg with Penn 320LD

Beach gear (jew/ sharks/ tailor)
2 x 12ft Tica Clear Tip with Okuma Avenger ABF80's

Stink boat gear...
Penn SpinFisher Big Game with Penn 9500SS (kings)
Shimano Snapper 701 with Penn 320LD (bait fishing)
Hawk Striker 10-15kg with Penn 245LD (kings/ yft)
Tica Team Stroker Fully rollered 15kg with Penn 245LD (marlin/tuna/shark)
Shimano T-Curve 24kg Fully rollered with Shimano Tiagra 50WLRS (marlin/tuna/shark)
Penn 37kg PowerStick with Penn 80W (marlin/tuna)
2 x TM Game 24kg Standup with Penn 50SW's (kings/marlin/tuna/shark)

Fly
Tica Tournament TC3 (6-7weight) with Daiwa Dragonfly

Plus about a dozen other old rods and knackered reels that got the ball rolling...a few other beach rods, a stack of 6/7ft sticks, and a couple of other boat rods that I never bought but somehow have ended up in my shed.
All in all though, I'm perdy sure I've got something to tackle just about anything that swims!
Still, don't tell the SWMBOAAT......there's always time for a new rod and reel.
Cheers,
Smeg

ps (I've also got a freshwater arsenal stored at my mates place back in England with all my carp gear - 3 x Daiwa/ Kevin Nash 12ft, 2 and 1/4lb tc, with Shimano Areo Baitrunners 3500 on a stainless Solar Rod Pod (the very first original version) with Fox alarms, and the original Fox Swingers - plus my Fox Bivvie, JRC bedchair and a HEAP of other crap many will scoff, but a few of the ex-pats will appreciate what that means

Mmmmmmmm I dont feel nearly so bad now.......... Thanks Smeg !!!


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Hey Greg, thats enough gear for all the forum members to fish at once!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

iwanayak said:


> Hey Greg, thats enough gear for all the forum members to fish at once!!!!!!!!!!!


Cool, lets go.... but bring your own lures :lol: :lol:



wopfish said:


> Mmmmmmmm I dont feel nearly so bad now.......... Thanks Smeg !!!


No worries Woppie ;-) The scarey thing is that quiver was still only a twinkle in my eye just 8 years ago when I touched down in Kingsford Smith for the first time! :shock: 
Ah what can I say, I love my fishing  

Smeg


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

GregL said:


> Ok then, here's my quiver...
> 
> Lakes/Estuary
> 2 x Ian Miller Custom Bream Buster XF's, with Stella 1000
> ...


You lucky bugger, The Tcurve jig 400 OH and 2kg Daiwa Procaster are my only rods that are still in reasonable condition. All my other "good" rods (about 8 of them) have bent guides, missing guides, twisting reel seats, deeply scratched, are irreperably damaged or annoying to use. I've got two custom rods being built so hopefully they'll put some balance back on the yak. The only operable rod that I truly love at the moment is my 4 year old 12 foot rock rod but that will probably snap this jewie season.

As for the reels the TN-40, Saragosa and Jarvis Walker cheapo are still perfect but the two Spheros' are almost dead after 4 years with slipping antireverses and roller bearing issues, The CY Daiwa died in the first 6 weeks, The Abu 5000 had its line feeder removed, Triton GT stardrag is unreliable and the 1000 series bream reel always starts slowing down after about 2 hours on the water. I've been forced to retire the big glass Alveys because the weight on the short butted rock rods is too much for my elbow while the TLD 30 for livebaiting the South coast stones just gathers dust.

The garage should be a happy place.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's just some of my collection.

Sel Custom G Loomis S781 IMX 2-6 lb with Fuji Titanium SiC guides with Shimano Stradic 1000
Sel Custom St Croix SCII 4-8 lb with Shimano Symetre 1500
Gra Custom St Croix SCIII 6-12lb medium power fast action 3S70MF with Daiwa SOL 2500
Pflueger Trion B/C 1.98m 4 - 7 kg with Shimano Curado 200
Berkley Dropshot 6'6" 1-3 kg with Shimano Symetre 1500
Shimano Rack Raider II 681 2-5kg with Shimano Saros 2500
Shimano Starlo Stix was 7' now 6'6" 2-4kg with Shimano Sahara 2500
Shimano Sonic Pro 662 spin 3-5 kg with Shimano Sienna 1000
Shakespeare Synergy 6'6' SP661(one of the first soft plastic rods ever) still going strong 4-6lb with a Shimano Sienna 1000

You could say I like Shimano gear  My favoritew outfit there is the G Loomis s781 2-6 lb with the Stradic 1000, its just perfect for throwing light weight poppers 8)

I must have at least another 10 rods still stashed in the corner.

Cheers


----------

